# Titan



## Kala_22 (Sep 28, 2017)

Ok so this is not about my dog but my best friend's GSD Titan. He is pure bred and she was told his parents are AKC but the breeder never gave her his papers and she never signed any kind of contract (She realizes her mistake and would fix it if she could) and the breeder won't see her to get his papers. My friend has kept him intact in hopes of breeding him and I don't know how to convince her that is not a good idea. He is supposed to come from working lines and has extremely high drive and energy, but he has also presented aggression towards other dogs. He just turned 1in July and his aggression is getting worse (only towards dogs). Aside for all that he already has had hip and joint problems and is only going to worsen as he ages. I don't know how to explain to her that he is not a good candidate for a stud. She has seen multiple trainers and all of them have suggested neutering to help with his behavioral problems but she doesn't want him to "lose his personality". I was wondering if anyone has any advice on how to convince her to not breed him. 

Sorry for the rambling post but I'm at a loss


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Wow. I'm very glad that you're aware of how unfortunate it would be to breed this dog. 

I don't have advice, but I'm hoping some more members with a better perspective on it will chime in for you.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I would look at it this way, the more you try to convince her, the more she will hold to her own views, so I would just not discuss it with her. If it is any consolation, unless she also owns a female gsd, I think she will have difficulty in finding someone who would want their female gsd to breed with Titan who has no registration papers and is not likely to get them. So if she is hoping to make money off of Titan's stud fees, that is not likely to happen.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Are the trainers she's consulted helping her with Titan's aggression issues? If so, they should eventually be able to convince her that he's just not stud material. My understanding, and I could be mistaken, but the dog probably shouldn't be neutered until he's 2 yrs old for health and development reasons. So there's still time...


----------

